# wieviel Megapixel hat das menschliche Auge  ?



## Bauschaum7 (31. Juli 2019)

Kann nur von mir sprechen  ,  ich schätze mal ca 1200- 1800 MP

hab jetzt nicht gerechnet  ,  aber denke so  ca 80K


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2019)

Keine. Das Auge ist eine Entwicklung der Evolution und vor 4,5 Milliarden Jahre gab es keine Megapixel.


----------



## Malkolm (31. Juli 2019)

Zwar keine Pixel, trotzdem ist die Fläche der Netzhaut eingeteilt. Nur in Stäbchen und Zäpfchen.
Stäbchen (nur hell / dunkel)hast du in etwa 100-150 Mio, Zäpfchen etwa 5-7 Mio (blau, grün und rotes Sehen).
Dummerweise ist die Dichte nicht konstant


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2019)

Meinst du die Anzahl der Farben?



> Das menschliche Auge kann rund 200 verschiedene Farbtöne differenzieren. Für jeden Farbton kann man außerdem bis zu 500 Helligkeitsabstufungen unterscheiden. Für jeden dieser rund 100.000 Farbtöne kann das Auge noch rund 20 verschiedene Weißabstufungen unterscheiden (z.B. rot -> rosa). In der Summe kommt man so auf rund 2.000.000 Mio. Farben.


Quelle:Farben

Oder die Sehschärfe und Auflösung?

Sehschärfe


----------



## Lexx (31. Juli 2019)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Nur in Stäbchen und Zäpfchen.


Dazu kommen noch die Shader und KI (RTX?) des Gehirns.
Plus die individuelle persönliche Prägung. 

Ganz zu schweigen von der Psyche und deren Untiefen/Eigenheiten.

Rein "Technisch" kann man die "isolierte Auflösung" in Megapixel (?) 
bis heute nicht erfassen/definieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Juli 2019)

Wenn man die Retina des menschlichen Auges mit einem CCD-Sensor vergleicht (was der einzige halbwegs sinnige Vergleich wäre):

Die Netzhaut hat im Punkt der maximalen Sehschärfe (Fovea centralis) 150.000 Nervenzellen pro Quadratmillimeter und ist etwa 2-3 Quadradtmillimeter groß. Bedeutet die Stelle deines Auges die hauptsächlich für deine Sehschärfe verantwortlich ist ist vergleichbar mit einem 3 mm^2 großen CCD-Chip mit etwa 0,5 Megapixeln.

Oder anders gesagt: Moderne Digitalkameras sehen viel, VIEL schärfer als dein menschliches Auge es je könnte. Alles weitere regelt dein Hirn.


----------



## Dremor (31. Juli 2019)

Dazu fällt mir doch ein  Spruch aus der Werbung ein, damals als HD so gepusht wurde : Schärfer als die Realität [emoji848]

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2019)

Dremor schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir doch ein  Spruch aus der Werbung ein, damals als HD so gepusht wurde : Schärfer als die Realität [emoji848]


Der wird wohl stimmen.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wieviele Farben das sind wenn man z.B. 1920*1080 Bildpunkte hat und z.B. 8 Bit Farbtiefe.
Ob man das einfach alles multiplizieren kann.
Aber das menschliche Auge sieht viel weniger.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Juli 2019)

Wir sehen schon vergleichsweise sehr scharf und sehr bunt ums mal so zu sagen. Was aber oft übersehen wird: Tatsächlich etwas sehen tun wir nur in einem sehr kleinen Bereich den wir gerade betrachten und scharfstellen. Alles drumherum wird vom Gehirn automatisch aus Erfahrungen generiert und nicht gesehen. Probiers aus - nimm diesen Text den du grade hier liest und schau mal auf das --> X <-- hier. Wenn du das "X" fokussierst und nicht davon abrückst - wie viel kannste drumherum von dem Text wirklich lesen? Siehste. 
Der Punkt der scharf ist ist extremst klein. Es fällt uns nur sibjektiv nicht auf weil unser Hirn extrem gut darin ist das drumherum aufzufüllen. Tatsächlich scharf sehen tuste von deinem Bildschirm immer nurn paar Quardatzentimeter.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2019)

Was auch interessant ist, ist die Tatsache, dass wir eigentlich auf dem Kopf sehen und das Bild erst im Gehirn umgedreht wird.
Und zwar so schnell das wir es nicht merken.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2019)

Das Auge bringt nur Informationen -- "sehen" kommt vom Gehirn.
Und auch das Gehirn ist ein Kind der Evolution. Daher fallen wir immer auf optische Täuschungen rein, auch wenn wir wissen, dass das eine optische Täuschung ist.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2019)

Mit Gehirn sollen es so 500 MP sein. 

Wobei bei den guten Kameras das Objektiv schon deutlich mehr Zoom hat, als mit bloßem Auge zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2019)

Du brauchst ja auch kein Zoom für dein Leben.
Ebenso musst du kein Ultraviolett oder Infrarot sehen können.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2019)

Wäre aber schon ganz praktisch, um den Fahrplan auf der anderen Straßenseite lesen zu können.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2019)

Ein Greifvogel hat ne Zoomfunktion.

Vielleicht auch ein Mensch mit Cyborgauge in der Zukunft.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit Gehirn sollen es so 500 MP sein.
> 
> Wobei bei den guten Kameras das Objektiv schon deutlich mehr Zoom hat, als mit bloßem Auge zu erkennen ist.



Dal ag ich garnichtmal so schlecht mit meiner Schätzung von 1200 -1800 MP    ohne vorher zu googeln ^^

Ich find es halt ziemlich beeindruckend , wenn ich jetzt was in ca 10 m Entfernung  fokussiere wie scharf bzw wieviel kleine Details ich erkennen kann bis hin zu Risse unter 0,5mm .


----------



## keinnick (3. August 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich find es halt ziemlich beeindruckend , wenn ich jetzt was in ca 10 m Entfernung  fokussiere wie scharf bzw wieviel kleine Details ich erkennen kann bis hin zu Risse unter 0,5mm .


 Male Dir mal mit nem Bleistift eine Linie auf eine Wand und entferne Dich dann 10 Meter. Dann guck noch mal genau hin. Wie Du siehst, siehst Du nix.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. August 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Male Dir mal mit nem Bleistift eine Linie auf eine Wand und entferne Dich dann 10 Meter. Dann guck noch mal genau hin. Wie Du siehst, siehst Du nix.



Klaaarrr wenn du schwarzen Strich auf dunkelgraues Papier malst  

Als Beispiel :  Falls du Plastickfenster hast ?  Ich sehe zB locker den Spalt von Rahmen und eingeklipsten Glashalteleisten aus 5m Entfernung . Und die sind bei guter Verarbeitung ...lass mich lügen   ....  ich hab nicht nachgemessen  ^^  ziemlich klein. Glaube selbst eine Kamera hat Probleme den Spalt ohne Zoom aus der selben Entfernung abzufilmen .

Klar wenn die Sonne voll draufballert ist alles nur weiß .

Vielleicht solltest du auchmal zum Augenarzt ?


----------



## Teacup (3. August 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Klaaarrr wenn du schwarzen Strich auf dunkelgraues Papier malst
> 
> Als Beispiel :  Falls du Plastickfenster hast ?  Ich sehe zB locker den Spalt von Rahmen und eingeklipsten Glashalteleisten aus 5m Entfernung . Und die sind bei guter Verarbeitung ...lass mich lügen   ....  ich hab nicht nachgemessen  ^^  ziemlich klein. Glaube selbst eine Kamera hat Probleme den Spalt ohne Zoom aus der selben Entfernung abzufilmen .
> 
> ...



Im Allgemeinen sagt man, dass ein Auge ca. eine Auflösung von einer Winkelminute hat. Heißt darunter kann man Objekte nicht trennen. Sehen, ob etwas da ist, ist dann nochmal was anderes. 
In deinem Beispiel wäre also die Frage, ob Du auch zwei gleiche Spalte noch unterscheiden könntest


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2019)

Das menschliche Auge ist optimal an unsere Lebensbedingungen angepasst. 

Die Kombination aus Sehschärfe, Gesichtsfeld, Farbsehen, Dunkeladaption usw. machen es einzigartig.

Klar gibt es technische Geräte, die in einzelnen Disziplinen unseren Augen weit überlegen sind,

es wird aber niemals ein Instrument geben, 

um als Ganzen an unser Auge heranzukommen.


----------



## Teacup (3. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das menschliche Auge ist optimal an unsere Lebensbedingungen angepasst.
> 
> Die Kombination aus Sehschärfe, Gesichtsfeld, Farbsehen, Dunkeladaption usw. machen es einzigartig.
> 
> ...



Warum sollte es das nicht geben? Ich würde eher sagen, dass man Kameras bauen kann, die dem Auge in jeder Hinsicht überlegen sind.


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Warum sollte es das nicht geben? Ich würde eher sagen, dass man Kameras bauen kann, die dem Auge in jeder Hinsicht überlegen sind.



Welche Kamera kommt denn jetzt nur ansatzweise vollautomatisch unter wechselnden Bedingungen mit unseren Augen mit?

Das Problem ist halt, wir sehen, was wir sehen wollen. 

Eine Kamera kann das nicht.

Wir können Riesenteleskope bauen, welche bis sonstewo im UV, Infrarot und Röntgenbereich schauen,

das sind aber nur jeweils kleine Wellenbereiche.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. August 2019)

Die Geschwindigkeit ist schon beeindruckend  .
Das stimmt , da kommt keine Kamera mit


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Warum sollte es das nicht geben? Ich würde eher sagen, dass man Kameras bauen kann, die dem Auge in jeder Hinsicht überlegen sind.



Das Auge ist direkt mit dem Gehirn verbunden. 
Du brauchst also eine Kamera, die eine direkte Verbindung mit einem Computer hat, um das, was die Kamera sieht, auch auswerten zu können.
Und jetzt zeig mir mal einen Computer, der die Leistung des Gehirns besitzt und das mit einer Leistungsaufnahme von 15 Watt schafft.


----------



## Teacup (3. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Welche Kamera kommt denn jetzt nur ansatzweise vollautomatisch unter wechselnden Bedingungen mit unseren Augen mit?
> 
> Das Problem ist halt, wir sehen, was wir sehen wollen.
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist imo, dass man denkt, dass man vieles gleichzeitig sehen / wahrnehmen kann, das aber gar nicht so ist. Von der Kamera wird dann tatsächliche Gleichzeitigkeit auf einem Bild erwartet, weil man das eigene Sehen als ein Gesamtbild wahrnimmt.

Es gibt aber Kameras / Optiken mit extrem schnellen Blenden, Anpassung der Belichtungszeit und Empfindlichkeit bei Bedarf dann auch ohne IR Filter, da kannst Du problemlos von sehr Dunkel nach sehr Hell wechseln und das schneller, als das Auge (umschalten auf die höchste Empfindlichkeit dauert beim Auge auch so seine 30 min) . Nur hat man dann eben kein Gesamtbild, so wie man es erwarten würde.

Und wenn man das Gehirn mit in den Vergleich einbezieht hat in der Tat jedes Optiksystem verloren. Wie unsere Wahrnehmung aus den ganzen Einzelinformationen einen Gesamteindruck zusammenklöppelt.. da weiß die Software nicht mal worum es überhaupt geht ^^.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Auge ist direkt mit dem Gehirn verbunden.
> Du brauchst also eine Kamera, die eine direkte Verbindung mit einem  Computer hat, um das, was die Kamera sieht, auch auswerten zu können.
> Und jetzt zeig mir mal einen Computer, der die Leistung des Gehirns  besitzt und das mit einer Leistungsaufnahme von 15 Watt schafft.



Es war explizit die Rede vom Auge.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Es war explizit die Rede vom Auge.



Das Auge gibt es aber immer nur in Verbindung mit dem Gehirn, denn nur das Gehirn kann gucken.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Auge gibt es aber immer nur in Verbindung mit dem Gehirn, denn nur das Gehirn kann gucken.


Das Gehirn kann aber nur dann gucken, wenn es Input vom Sehnerv bekommt.


----------



## Teacup (3. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Auge gibt es aber immer nur in Verbindung mit dem Gehirn, denn nur das Gehirn kann gucken.



Man kann ohne Probleme nur die Eigenschaften wie die Reizschwelle der Sehzellen, Öffnung der Pupille oder Auflösungsvermögen vom Auge usw. betrachten ohne das Gehirn mit einbeziehen zu müssen. Der optische Apparat hat ganz eigene Bestandteile.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Gehirn kann aber nur dann gucken, wenn es Input vom Sehnerv bekommt.



Dieser Input ist aber nur ein reiner Datenstrom, sozusagen. Das, was wir als "Sehen" bezeichnen, ist eine Interpretation dieser Daten, beruhend darauf, was im Laufe der Evolution sich als relevant für unsere Interaktion mit der Umwelt bisher als relevant erwiesen hat.

Ist schon ein faszinierendes Thema


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Gehirn kann aber nur dann gucken, wenn es Input vom Sehnerv bekommt.



Aber das Gehirn macht eben daraus das, was wir "sehen".



Teacup schrieb:


> Man kann ohne Probleme nur die Eigenschaften wie die Reizschwelle der Sehzellen, Öffnung der Pupille oder Auflösungsvermögen vom Auge usw. betrachten ohne das Gehirn mit einbeziehen zu müssen. Der optische Apparat hat ganz eigene Bestandteile.



Trotzdem hinkt der Vergleich. Man kann Natur nicht mit Technik vergleichen. Hat noch nie geklappt.
Für den Menschen ist es eine völlig Normalität eine Treppe hoch zugehen. Für einen Roboter ist es eine enorme Anstrengung.
Für den Menschen ist es eine völlig Normalität Sarkasmus zu erkennen. Für eine Übersetzungssoftware völlig unmöglich.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Dieser Input ist aber nur ein reiner Datenstrom, sozusagen. Das, was wir als "Sehen" bezeichnen, ist eine Interpretation dieser Daten, beruhend darauf, was im Laufe der Evolution sich als relevant für unsere Interaktion mit der Umwelt bisher als relevant erwiesen hat.


Klar. Man könnte auch den Datenstrom manipulieren und dem Gehirn vorgegaukeln das es etwas sieht, was es gar nicht sieht.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Klar. Man könnte auch den Datenstrom manipulieren und dem Gehirn vorgegaukeln das es etwas sieht, was es gar nicht sieht.



Wie willst du denn den Datenstrom vom Sehnerv zum Gehirn manipulieren?


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn den Datenstrom vom Sehnerv zum Gehirn manipulieren?


Einen Chip anschließen.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Einen Chip anschließen.



Dazu musst du erst mal in der Lage sein, die Daten auch zu entschlüsseln. 
Was aber nicht möglich ist, da niemand weiß, wie das Gehirn funktioniert.


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Einen Chip anschließen.



Die Verblödung durch externe Geräte nimmt doch schon zu,

jetzt willst du so ein Teil noch in der Rübe haben?


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Verblödung durch externe Geräte nimmt doch schon zu,
> jetzt willst du so ein Teil noch in der Rübe haben?


Nicht in meiner.


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nicht in meiner.



Das wird aber so kommen,

ich bin aber froh,

dass ich dann die Wurzeln der Pflanzen 

von unten betrachte.


----------



## Teacup (3. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem hinkt der Vergleich. Man kann Natur nicht mit Technik vergleichen. Hat noch nie geklappt.
> Für den Menschen ist es eine völlig Normalität eine Treppe hoch zugehen. Für einen Roboter ist es eine enorme Anstrengung.
> Für den Menschen ist es eine völlig Normalität Sarkasmus zu erkennen. Für eine Übersetzungssoftware völlig unmöglich.



Mancher Vergleich hinkt halt mehr, ein anderer weniger. Deswegen habe ich versucht die Vergleiche auf die grundlegenden Eigenschaften zu reduzieren. Das hat wenig mit deinen vergleichsweise komplexen Beispielen zu tun.
Man kann messen über welchen Zeitraum ein Stäbchen/Zäpfchen Licht integrieren kann, von CCDs/CMOS' weiß man das auch, eben so kann man messen wieviel Licht für eine Reaktion gebraucht wird, dadurch ergeben sich ganz automatisch gewissen Einschränkungen, die man vergleichen kann. 

Ich vergleiche ja extra nicht die optische Wahrnehmung, sondern nur die Optik.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche ja extra nicht die optische Wahrnehmung, sondern nur die Optik.



Und auch das ändert nichts, da das menschliche Auge exakt für das angepasst ist, das für den Menschen lebensnotwendig ist.
Wäre die Sonne kein gelber Zwergstern sondern ein roter Zwergstern, hätte sich das Auge völlig anders entwickelt.


----------



## Teacup (3. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und auch das ändert nichts, da das menschliche Auge exakt für das angepasst ist, das für den Menschen lebensnotwendig ist.
> Wäre die Sonne kein gelber Zwergstern sondern ein roter Zwergstern, hätte sich das Auge völlig anders entwickelt.



Ändert nichts woran? 
Es vergleicht einer das reine Auge mit einer Kamera, ich widerspreche, Du sagst das macht keinen Sinn wegen des Gehirns, ich argumentiere für die Eigenschaften von heutigen Optiken und schließe die Wahrnehmung dahinter explizit aus, Du redest von Wahrnehmung, ich weise auf die Einschränkung auf die Optik hin, Du sagst jetzt, dass man das trotzdem nicht vergleichen kann weil die Sonne auch eine andere Farbe gehabt haben könnte.

Was wird das hier?


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2019)

Das Auge hat sich an die Umwelt angepasst, genauso wie das Gehirn um die Informationen zu verarbeiten.
Auge ---> Sehnerv---> Sehzentrum


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Was wird das hier?



Dass die Fragestellung völlig sinnfrei ist und die daraus resultierende Diskussion ebenso.


----------



## Teacup (3. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Auge hat sich an die Umwelt angepasst, genauso wie das Gehirn um die Informationen zu verarbeiten.
> Auge ---> Sehnerv---> Sehzentrum



Das das so ist, ist mir klar, dagegen sage ich ja gar nichts.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass die Fragestellung völlig sinnfrei ist und die daraus resultierende Diskussion ebenso.



Die Fragestellung ist nicht sinnfrei.
Die gesamte Bionik basiert auf Vergleichen zwischen Technik und Natur. Und um in der Bildverarbeitung zu bleiben: Das ganze System aus Filtern vor den Chips über Gewichtung der Intensitäten in den Farbräumen bis zum Speichern des eigentlichen Bildes ist alles nur so wie es ist, weil man sowohl mit der Optik des Auges, als auch mit der Wahrnehmung verglichen hat.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. August 2019)

vielleicht kann ja jemand von euch hier mal drüberschauen  und meine Frage mit gutem Gewissen beantworten ohne zu flunkern  ^^   https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/545817-kaufberatung-24-144hz-fhd.html#post9964014

Danke

PS: ich bin der Zweite


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2019)

Man "kapert" nicht einfach den Kaufberatungsthread von jemand anderen.
Dann macht man selber einen auf.


----------

